# Tabelle synchronisieren mit Datenbank



## jimb0p (3. Feb 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Anwendung in javafx entwickelt, welche eine ObservableList<Artikel> articleList, die Daten aus einer Datenbank enthält, in einem Table View ausgibt. Mit der Anwendung kann man auch Daten manipulieren und in der Datenbank abspeichern. Jetzt möchte ich wenn diese Daten von einem anderen PC mit einer anderen Anwendung bearbeitet wurden, dass Sie automatisch im laufenden Betrieb aktualisiert werden in der Hauptliste. Ich dachte da an etwas wo im Hintergrund die aktuelle Liste mit der aus der Datenbank überprüft wird. Da wo Unterschiede sind, sollen sie entsprechend aktualisiert werden. Allerdings handelt es sich aktuell um 3500 Artikel. Wie sollte ich das am besten angehen und was wäre ein geeignetes Intervall der Überprüfung?


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Feb 2015)

Moin,

wie sieht denn dein Ansatz bislang aus ??

Gruß Kalus


----------



## jimb0p (3. Feb 2015)

Hi Kalus,

einen Ansatz auf Codebasis habe ich aktuell noch nicht, es geht mir auch mehr darum wie ich es anstellen soll aus rein logischer Sicht. Da ich hierzu noch keine Erfahrung habe wie man es mit einer so großen Datenmenge macht. Da die 3500 Artikel je 21 Werte haben die überprüft werden müssen. Ist das verständlich erklärt?


----------



## Flown (3. Feb 2015)

Es kommt drauf an was du für eine Datenbank nimmst. Es gibt bei einigen die Möglichkeit einen Listener zu implementieren. Wie hier bei Oracle DB. 

Sonst einen Hintergrundthread anlegen, der dir das alle paar Sekunden pollt und überprüft (~3500 Elemente sind keine große Datenmenge).


----------



## jimb0p (3. Feb 2015)

Es ist eine MSSQL Datenbank. Ich schaue mal ob es dort geht.


----------



## xerion21 (3. Feb 2015)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Sonst einen Hintergrundthread anlegen, der dir das alle paar Sekunden pollt und überprüft (~3500 Elemente sind keine große Datenmenge).



naja wenn bei den Daten auch ein Bild dabei wäre, wäre das schon mit Problemen verbunden, denn wenn ein Bild an die 600KB hat, dann kann der sich da zu tode ackern....


----------



## jimb0p (3. Feb 2015)

Und es können 4-10 Bilder pro Artikel dabei sein. Diese müssen aber nicht zwangsläufig mit synchronisiert werden.


----------



## Flown (3. Feb 2015)

Es sollte auch nicht die Lösung des Problems sein, denn ich kenn ja nicht seine Daten und Strukturen. War eher als Ansatz gedacht.

Man kann auch indirekt pollen, indem man eine Tabelle hält indem man jedes mal die Zeit einträgt, wenn sich etwas in den Tabellen geändert hat(Trigger?!). Aufgrund dieser Zeit könnte man dann die Aktualität der eigenen Daten bewerten (wieder nur ein Vorschlag  ).


----------

